# Ref 21 -> FV -> Hilarious!



## Romans922 (Jan 14, 2007)

http://www.reformation21.org/Reformation_21_Blog/Reformation_21_Blog/58/vobId__5069/


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 14, 2007)

Romans922 said:


> http://www.reformation21.org/Reformation_21_Blog/Reformation_21_Blog/58/vobId__5069/



Andrew,
I saw that earlier today; it was distributed on the Warfield List. Too funny! Gives a new meaning to PaedoCommunion, huh?


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 14, 2007)

Yep,
How far is too far with PC?


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Jan 14, 2007)




----------



## PresReformed (Jan 14, 2007)

I think its quite sad.


----------



## re4med (Jan 14, 2007)

PresReformed said:


> I think its quite sad.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 14, 2007)

Classic!


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 15, 2007)

more people need to see this.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jan 15, 2007)

The same humor could be applied to paedobaptism, unfortunately.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 15, 2007)

It occurred to me that this is another example of something that somebody could claim is not unconfessional. After all, I've heard argued, the WCF only covers one perspective of the Lord's Supper - only one "sense" in which the appropriate recipients are identified.



WrittenFromUtopia said:


> The same humor could be applied to paedobaptism, unfortunately.



Gabe: It was if you read the parody.


----------

